# Tue Hill Repeat Workout in Los Altos



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm heading into Los Altos Hills tomorrow night for some quality leg burning. I'll be doing 4-5 repeats up Altamont with a full 5-7 minute recovery between laps. I will then be going home to cry afterward.

If you would like to join me, meet me at the Safeway parking lot in downtown Los Altos at the corner of State and First St at 5:30.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll be there! This is perfect timing and location for me, so I have no excuses. I've not done intervals before - my idea of training is simply to head up hills as fast as I can. I also need to get back to Santa Clara by around 7.30 so I might not be up for all 4-5 sets. Should be interesting, if not fun!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We may do Elena instead, but there will be some "fun" up!


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll see if I can get out for this.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Great workout tonight! We had seven riders, and we picked up this guy who I think is at a Cat 2 that went up the hill at a pace that made me want to take up knitting.

UKBLOKE can hammer uphill. He was "dancing on the pedals, floating up the hill." He didn't even look anywhere near to "having the elastic snap" or being "on the rivot." The boy can climb.

We got 3 trips up, the 2nd one almost caused me to lose my lunch at the top of the hill. We then did a loop of Altamont to Natoma up Black Mountain (which seemed flat after the repeats) to Altamont, down Taafe, left on Elena to Purissima (that featured RojoNeck nipping yours truly by a stem length in a sprint), and another little fun sprint on Chapin before Burke. 

We were out for about an hour and seventeen of the 90 mins I was supposed to ride. 

Great ride, we'll do something again next week!


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey yeah that was big fun. Well except for the pain part. I hit the first one pretty hard and entertained the rest with my incredible feats of sucktacularity. I was glad to have had a little left in the legs for a couple of sprints at the end 

Nice to see/meet everyone!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

bikerbert - sounds like you're looking for a new job replacing Phil Liggett!

Thanks for the ride, chaps, and showing me some new hills and routes. I'm hoping this kind of training will help to get me to my personal goal for OLH. I'll be trying to shave off a few more seconds on Thursday.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

"Sucktacularity??" That must be Indianananese for "If'n you eat too many grits and deep fried squirrel testicularities, yu-win will look like them there moped fellers from the Guiness Picture thing of World Bestest thangs done...."


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

I love the way he says "That rider will be a little sore tomorrow after that touch of wheels," and the guy has like eight bones sticking out of his skin and blood squirting out of his skull. It is great the way he treats the injuries like hang nails that are no big deal!

I'm probably going to do some road riding of a painful nature on Saturday if you'd care to join. There is a decent group ride that leave's Peet's by where we met tonight each week at 9am. Usually two decent climbs, and a few sprints here and there. 

After what I saw tonight, you'd have no problem. Are you joining us on Sunday?


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

bikerbert said:


> "Sucktacularity??"


Well, it's a few too many syllables for Indianese 

But there is one Indiana term I could have applied tonight which is, "malnar". For example, "we's jus ridin along err an Anthony got a goin' a bit so's I grabbed 'is wheel an' next thing I kno's we's doin' a 30 malnar sprint!". Except those people generally don't ride road bikes so that example would probably never occur.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry, I can't make either of those rides since we're heading up to the Sierras this weekend.


----------

